# if animal crossing was an first person shooter?



## The friendcode exchanger (Apr 17, 2015)

what if animal crossing was an first person shooter game series would the games still be kid friendly?
I wanna know what you guys think


----------



## michabby (Apr 17, 2015)

[size=-2]*a

& no shooting is not kid friendly
actually if it stayed as cute as the game is now it would be kind of fun tho [/size]​


----------



## Temari (Apr 17, 2015)

I'm honestly laughing so hard about the thought of this someone draw it now please 

Also I think this should be moved to general animal crossing discussion.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 17, 2015)

This is seriously the best question I've seen. I would imagine Isabelle would be in charge of constructing trenches, landmines, and other ridiculous stuff. I would buy it.


----------



## himeki (Apr 17, 2015)

This is how pwps would be

*Wolfganging*
Wolfgang: Lady Evvie! We need a new trench to stop everyone dying!
Me:K
Isabelle:  No, this is too near the enemy fort.


----------



## tumut (Apr 17, 2015)

You can hide behind all the trees and pwps and hardcore team death match with your dreamies in ur fairytale themed town. Sounds ****ing great.


----------



## Tao (Apr 17, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> This is seriously the best question I've seen. I would imagine Isabelle would be in charge of constructing trenches, landmines, and other ridiculous stuff. I would buy it.



^lol

Isabelle: "Hi, I'm new"
Marshal: "I fkd ur mom"
Carman: "lolololol get rekt"
Isabelle: "Why are you being mean!?"
Marshal: "lrn 2 fps, figit"



I can't imagine it being an FPS though. Maybe a minigame but not the overall premise. 

Maybe playing the game in first person could work (I would probably like that actually) but not an actual shooter.






michabby said:


> [size=-2]*a
> 
> & no shooting is not kid friendly [/size]​



Splatoon.


----------



## lazuli (Apr 17, 2015)

michabby said:


> [SIZE=-2]*a​[/SIZE]​


​
was that necessary
no



Tao said:


> Splatoon.



^ remember kids, fps =/= violent waste of time/money like cod


----------



## himeki (Apr 17, 2015)

Skyhook said:


> You can hide behind all the trees and pwps and hardcore team death match with your dreamies in ur fairytale themed town. Sounds ****ing great.



_this is the definition of avon_


----------



## Zedark (Apr 17, 2015)

Plants Vs Zombies: Garden Warfare is a third person shooter suitable for kids and it's a great game


----------



## Temari (Apr 17, 2015)

Isabelle in uniform


----------



## doggaroo (Apr 17, 2015)

Oh no!  I definitely couldn't handle killing any adorable little vilagers!


----------



## Tao (Apr 17, 2015)

Zedark said:


> Plants Vs Zombies: Garden Warfare is a third person shooter suitable for kids and it's a great game




Banjo-Tooie had FPS segments that were suitable for children.


I think we should stop dwelling on the one guy who thinks all shooters cause children to become psychopathic serial killers though. This is TBT, not Fox News.


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 17, 2015)

I'm laughing so hard at this.

This is the kind of crap dude bro gamers think of.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Temari said:


> Isabelle in uniform



Brilliant.


----------



## matt (Apr 17, 2015)

Or hunting themed...the mayor comes out of he house but instead of watering can is a submachine gun
Mines instead of pitfalls and


----------



## Mr. Marowak (Apr 17, 2015)

The only thing I could think of is the fruit weapons from DK64. Suddenly every tree is an ammo pack.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Apr 17, 2015)

Yeah. You could shoot fruit in a minigame!


----------

